# Analog Uhr - Java Applet



## Guest (19. Mrz 2005)

Hallo!!

Vorweg ich bin blutiger Anfänger und habe die Aufgabe eine AnalogUhr zu programmieren (Schule).

Hat vielleicht einer von euch Ideen wie ich das relativ simple bewältigen kann ???

Ich brauche eine Ganz simple Uhr mit keinem Schnick schnack , 
habe jedoch keine wirkliche Idee da ich halt wie gesagt totaler Anfänger bin


Wäre  nett wenn ihr mir Tipps oder Quellcodes posten würdet...


Dank im vorraus !


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Mrz 2005)

Ich glaube bei einem früheren Sun JDK lag ein Sample Code einer Analoguhr bei.
Ein Applet-Beispiel: http://userpage.fu-berlin.de/~ahahn/java/javex/javex.html


----------



## Sym (19. Mrz 2005)

Hi,

eine Digitaluhr kannst Du schon programmieren? Das würde ich zuerst versuchen. 
Wenn das klappt, versuchst Du Dich an dem GUI. Zunächst würde ich eine gerade Linie rotieren lassen (am besten in einem JPanel zeichnen lassen). Ja und der Rest ergibt sich dann von selbst.


----------

